# 3 Festplatten & 2 opt. Laufwerke



## Moritz123 (8. April 2005)

Hallo!

ich habe derzeit an meinem Rechner 2 Festplatten sowie 2 optische Laufwerke.
Da aber die Kapazität der beiden Platten nahezu ausgereizt ist (auch die Größe der Platten gegenüber der Mainboardbegrenzung) möchte ich gerne eine dritte Festplatte mit ins "Boot" holen.
Daher meine Frage: Ist es möglich in einem Rechner 3 Festplatten und 2 optische Laufwerke zu betreiben?


----------



## Tobias K. (8. April 2005)

moin


Eigentlich nciht, da die meisten Boards nur 2 IDE anschlüsse haben, und nur 2 Laufwerke pro Anschluss gehen, aber es gibt Karten die dann zusätzliche Anschlüsse bieten muss auch nicht gleich ein Raid Controler sein.

Ich kann dir aber nciht sagen wie es dann mit der Geschwindigkeit aussieht.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Moritz123 (8. April 2005)

Hallo!
Danke für deine Antwort. Hättest du zum Thema Raid-Controller ein paar mehr Infos?


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. April 2005)

Die Geschwindigkeit hat nach meiner Subjektiven Auffasung keinen Abbruch wenn das über einen zusätzlichen Raidkontroller geht.

@Moritz: Einfach mal bei den Bekannten Onlineshops ( zB. Alternate.de ) nach Raidkontrollern suchen.
Raid muss man übrigens nicht nutzen man kann es auch Deaktivieren und sie Arbeiten wie normale IDE Kontroller


----------



## Moritz123 (9. April 2005)

Hallo!

also ich habe mal in Erfahrung zu bringen versucht, was ein Raid-Controller überhaupt macht. Darin habe ich erfahren,d ass ein RAID-System dazuz da ist, Daten redundant auf mehreren Platten zu sichern/schreiben bzw die Schreib-/Lesegeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen (RAID 0).
Das ist aber nicht wirklich das, was ich suche oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

@umbrasaxum:
Wie nennen sich die anderen Karten von denen Du gesprochen hast?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------

